

InfluAds to help 200+ open source projects with $1,000,000+ in sponsorships - drivingsouth
http://influads.com/open-source

======
drivingsouth
Hi guys

Anibal from InfluAds here. We highly recommend open source projects, big or
small to join: <http://influads.com/open-source>.

You can get your desired sponsor at your desired terms. Easy no? ;)

~~~
samdunne
I signed up my project. But the form seems to be the standard form you guys
use for everything else. There were no fields for the specifics that are
defined on the open source page.

I think it would be clearer if you had a slightly customised form for the
process

~~~
drivingsouth
we're using the same form as publishers and getting in touch on the approval
with the following steps. Feel free to bounce any questions to
info@influads.com

~~~
samdunne
Ah ok that makes sense. Thanks for the clarity :)

------
caboteria
While I think this is a good idea, having InfluAds take 10% off the top seems
excessive. Offhand I'd say 5% would be fair.

~~~
drivingsouth
Give your earnings to a charitable cause (charity:water, Mozilla foundation)
and we take 0% beside feeling good ;-)

Other than that, it covers basic operating costs like payment fees, escrow,
invoicing, Support QA.. but it may be that we turn it into 5% as soon as we
reach the $3,000,000 ;)

------
PhilipA
It will definately attract more people to their main business. So I guess it
is a win win situation.

------
sfcurrie
If it gets you the customers, 10% is cheap!

------
andr3
Only good can come out of this. Looking forward to seeing this in action.

------
neilpeel
Great idea!

------
Detig
Good call guys!

------
mikitamikado
awesome move!

------
webjay
cool project

